# HCG Levels - ***updated for emilycaitlin***



## rainyhex (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi, I'm really hoping you can help me.

We have just had our first round of IVF.  We had 2 embryo's transfered.  On Friday we got our BFP - thrilled, as you could imagine.  Saturday I started bleeding small amounts (only noticable when I wiped) of brown blood.  This continued Sunday, Monday, only once on Tuesday and once today (Thursday) - Both of these times first trip to the loo in the morning.  Tuesday was our official testing day at the clinic.  Due to the bleeding, they suggested I have a second test today - Thursday.  On Tuesday it was 93 - excellent they said.  Today they said it had to be double that to be a healthy pregnancy, it was 165, 21 short!  They have said I can have a scan in 12 days from today (one week earlier than they normally do them), but that they didn't hold out much hope and to expect the bleeding to get heavy.  We are devestated.  I am having sore boobs, moodiness, headaches, and I 'feel' pregnant.  I have looked online and a lot of sites say it should double in 48-72 hours, so if this is the case then the levels are fine!  Also, a tiny bit of brown blood is just old blood and nothing to worry too much about.  One theory I have is that maybe both implanted, but then I lost one - this would explain the bleeding and HCG levels?  Or maybe I am just one of those many women who have a little bleed at the start, and that the levels are fine if it is 48-72 hours.  I am soooo worried but trying to relax for the sake of our baby/ies.  The clinic are fantastic when it comes to the medical, science and research side - tons of awards!  But, we have found them to explain nothing and have no people skills!  I know you cant tell me whats going on inside my body, but can you give me any information/reassurance?
Thankyou, Lorraine


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I wouldn't personally lose all hope just yet, as it has risen and it's only just a bit short, so keep positive, and try to jeep calm until the next blood test,

Please let me know how you get on,

Am thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## rainyhex (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi emilycaitlin,

We had our scan today.  Both embryo's had implanted and grown to a certain degree.  On has died and the yolk sac has been disolved or was never there in the first place.  The second embryo only has a yolk sac, there was a speck which looked like a tiny foetal pole but was a little too far away from the yolk sac, so maybe not.  There is a tiny chance that it implanted late and is developing slower than usual, but this is highly unlikely.  It is more probable that the second embryo has also died or is dying.  We are devestated.  I have another scan next Tuesday to 'confirm'.  I dont know what will happen next.  My body is still producing increasing HCG, obviously not cottoned on the whats happened quite yet, so the nurse said.  I cant bear the thought of bleeding and losing them down the toilet, it is just so wrong, I am hoping that i dont bleed before next week, and if there is no hope they give me a D&C so I am asleep when they leave me.  I pray that this is an option.  

Thank you for the advice, I just wish I could reply with good news.

Lorraine x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sorry to hear that hun, I hope if it's bad news on Tuesday, that things are over quickly for you ,

Lots of hugs,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

